# What color light/lamp is the most relaxing?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10213317/#/70219552

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40195350/

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90096102/#/70096117

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10209141/#/10209141

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90155016/


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

I voted for the blue/teal option based on the one that you can see in the first link you posted.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

^Agreed, out of those ones the blue one seems the best.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Purple.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I thought the purple was nice for that kind of lamp.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Blue or purple.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Blue


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

A dim orange


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

orange, blue, and purple


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Blue and green are supposed to be the most relaxing colors.


----------



## spammer1234141 (May 22, 2012)

Blue since it's the coolest color. Cool colors help you relax. They lower pulse rates. Warm colors such as red, orange, and yellow make you feel excited. Since red, orange, and yellow have the longest wavelengths, they appear the closest. Also, because of this property, these colors raise your heart rate. Thus, these colors capture your attention first. This is why stop signs are red. In futuristic inspired interiors, designers often choose color schemes that are cool. Le Corbusier found that smooth, simple, and well-rounded geometric forms demonstrated puristic qualities. Color schemes such as white and turquoise are often used in futuristic interiors to make the interiors look more puristic and cool. Imagine yourself in a spaceship. How do you feel? Normally, you'd envision the inside of a futuristic spaceship to be cold and relaxing.

The following is an image of a wavelength scale. Here, the wavelengths of colors are measured in nanometers.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

orange or blue


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

You have Ikea in the U.S? That I didn't know lol


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I thought the blue lamp in the first link looked too cold. I would imagine a warm, yellowish white light would be the most relaxing.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, the blue color is supposed to make you calm, but I don't know if that works for anyone.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

orange
or
green


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Blue. Heh, I voted before scrolling down. Cool. 

Though sometimes it reminds me of Blue Valentine, which is the only non-doc movie I've seen which has made me upset.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

biochemically speaking blue is the least relaxing colour, it messes with melatonin production, I have a rbg led light bulb and when I set it to red and green 100% blue0% I feel much better than if there's blue in the mix


----------

